# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Cơm thơm nhau

## heocoi

Một cô gái trẻ mở nhà hàng đặc sản Việt.Vốn khéo miệng và vui tính nên rất đông khách. Một hôm, một tốp khách du lịch vào ăn, cô ta nhanh nhẩu chạy tới giới thiệu các món ăn với khách:

- Thưa các anh! Nhà hàng em nổi tiếng các món ăn, món nào cũng ngon, món nào cũng có, món nào cũng ấn tượng.

- Khách hỏi: - Cơm! Có cơm không?

Chủ trả lời: - Ui trùi, cơm! Cơm thì thơm nhau, món này ai cũng thích.

- Vậy có rau không? Ăn rau thì thế nào? Khách lại hỏi:

- Có rau! Ăn rau thì đau nhau. Các anh có biết vì sao ăn rau lại đau nhau không? Vì nó rẻ, doanh thu ít hơn mà.

- Vậy ăn cá thì sao? Khách lại hỏi.

- Ăn cá thì đá nhau ! Có nhiều đạm ăn cá khoẻ dễ đá nhau.

- Vậy ăn tôm? Khách lại hỏi.

- Ăn tôm thì ôm nhau. Tôm lúc hấp, lúc luộc hoặc nướng xong cứ co quắp lại như người ôm nhau ấy mà.

- Nếu vậy tôi ăn thịt. Ăn thịt thì sao nhau? Khách lại hỏi.

- Ăn thịt thì... thì... Đến đây thì chủ quán ngượng ngùng không biết trả lời ra sao.

Ông khách vội đỡ lời:

- Ăn thịt thì nhộn nhịp khắp các cơ quan trong cơ thể chứ gì...phải không bà chủ, he

----------


## showluo

chuyện này hài thế
ăn cơm thì thơm nhau =]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
thế không biết ăn phở thì thế nào  :cuoi1:

----------


## heocoi

:d, bác đợi e sáng tác thêm rồi cho bác câu trả lời nhé!

----------


## tieuho

Đọc mẩu hài này buồn cười quá. tự nhiên hết mệt mỏi.hii

----------


## Taeyeon0903

đọc xong mắc cười quá  :cuoi1: 
ăn phở thì thở vào nhau có thế thôi =]]]]]

----------


## Quartermain

:cuoi1:  . Gặp được bà chủ quán đấy thì sướng pải biết

----------


## lehniemtin

:Big Grin:  . Ông khách này cũng lắm chữ nghĩa quá nhỉ. Càng đọc càng thấy hay.

----------

